# June winner



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

And sooooooo well deserved! That picture is just the best!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent choice. What a sweet picture!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwww that picture is so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Congratulations, adorable picture of your beautiful goldens.* 

All the photos were great, it was such a hard decision to pick only one.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is a cute picture.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, there were some REALLY nice pics this month!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

This pic makes me smile every time I look at it! So cute!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Great shot, Susan! Love it!


----------

